# Tourney Partner



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm looking for a partner that lives south of I-10 and can hit the water on weekends without wifey problems. I fish for everything that swims with arties only. I do not enjoy using bait unless it's absolutely neccessary. I do not have a boat but i do have access to one and i own two kayaks that are rigged out for our use. I'm interested in fishing every trout tournament in the Galveston and Matagorda areas. Shoot me a PM if interested.

John


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

Give me a call. I need a partner for sat tourney I have boat ready to go and have been on some good fish. 

Tony R
832-423-3799


----------

